# Thames Valley Cruise to EvenTT10 at Duxford



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Thames Valley Cruise to EvenTT10 at Duxford, Sunday 18th July 2010*

Ever wondered what it's like to drive in a convey of TTs? Want to be a part of the cruise to EvenTT10?

If so, read on!!

We'll start from Beaconsfield Services at Junction 2 of the M40 and try and meet up with other cruises on the way, maybe at South Mimms on the M25 and at Stansted on the M11. More details and times will follow, at the moment I just want to get an idea of the number of people interested.

So post up if you'd like to join in and I'll start a list! 

*Beaconsfield - Meet at 07:40 - Leave at 07:55*

TT02OOT
Korry
Bucks85th
E
ianttr
badyaker (poss, but don't wait!)

*South Mimms - Meet at 08:35 - Leave at 08:50*

badyaker (poss, if not at Beaconsfield!)
Super Josh
SolenTTeers

*Stansted - Meet at 09:30 - Leave at 09:45*

dickie


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi Penny I'll be going, J2 is a bit out of the way so hopefully fingers crossed I'll intercept you on the M25...

Any other west London based cars, we could assemble at Heston services on the M4 then at least if we don't meet Penny we won't be completely alone

Edit: see above - this won't be happening, I'm joining the cruise later


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds interesting, count me in.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

badyaker said:


> Hi Penny I'll be going, J2 is a bit out of the way so hopefully fingers crossed I'll intercept you on the M25...
> 
> Any other west London based cars, we could assemble at Heston services on the M4 then at least if we don't meet Penny we won't be completely alone


No problem Phil. Want me to put in the stop at South Mimms and you can meet us there on your way past?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT02OOT said:


> Sounds interesting, count me in.
> Cheers
> Paul


Added!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

That will probably work better, but I'm flexible so to speak!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll put you down for South Mimms for now then. There's plenty of time to finalise details later....


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Excellent idea Penny 

South Mimms seems the best option for me.

Josh


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not sure yet whether I'm coming up the night before....or even to the evenTT itself yet ( :roll: ), but if I'm coming up on the Sunday then I'll be in for the cruise 

P.S. Penny - are you going up for the AGM and staying over?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yep, we'll be going up for the AGM and staying over.

So that means that I will be looking for a volunteer to lead the cruise from Beaconsfield. Any ideas, Paul...?? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Yep, we'll be going up for the AGM and staying over.
> 
> So that means that I will be looking for a volunteer to lead the cruise from Beaconsfield. Any ideas, Paul...?? :wink:


I wondered if you'd come knocking for that one! Depends on my plans but it's not outside the realms of possibility :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cheers matey! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello,

I'll be going on the Sunday so I am up for the cruise out of beaconsfield services !


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Penny, I am up the night before, but I will start a SolenTTeers thread suggesting meeting up at South Mimms.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good Rich. I'll be up at Duxford on Sat too...see you in the bar!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phodge said:


> Sounds good Rich. I'll be up at Duxford on Sat too...see you in the bar!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


I might even be found in the bar Friday night..... :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well save me a seat then!! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anybody else wanting to join a cruise to the evenTT of the year....??? 

Remember that you need to pre-order your tickets to avoid queueing with the general public....


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Count me in!
Probably from Stansted


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad to have you along dickie!!


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Not 100% sure if i'm going to the Event yet but if I do would be up for a cruise from Beaconsfield Services, seeing as i'm only 10 minutes away.

What sort of time are people thinking of leaving from the services?

E


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi E,

I haven't made any decisions on timings yet - it really depends how many at each stop and which other cruises we're meeting on the way. I'll check with the other reps over the next week and sort it out.

Depending on how sure you are of your attendance it may well be worth buying your ticket now so that you have it before you go. It will save you having to queue up when you get there.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Well ordered my ticket last night so if anyone is heading up from Beaconsfield services let me know.

E


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll confirm you on the list, Ian.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Most likely we'll join you at Beaconsfield, but if we don't show don't wait and we'll be at S mimms


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi all - I've put the times for Sunday on the 1st post, so please check and make sure you know what time to be at your meeting place.

Any questions, please just ask!


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hi penny . just ordered my ticket so will be joining you  . put me down for beaconsfield please. ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Cruise still going ahead?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

From looking at the first message yes, Penny had the details like time etc...


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

are you guys planning to meet up with the Kent crew as thay are pallninng to stop at Birchanger services on the M11 Stansted) around 9.45 i'm meeting them there coming across from felixstowe


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds like a plan!! 

Guys, I still need a volunteer to lead the cruise...all the times are up now....so it's just a case of doing a follow-my-leader around the M25 and up the M11...

Any takers?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Woohoo! Innoculations complete, passport packed, kilt on .. Duxford, here I come! [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't mind taking the lead.

I can't promise we won't get split up and/or end up in Edinburgh mind you, as I have never, ever been to Duxford in my entire life. Not once :wink:

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Can't imagine it will need much leading, if you get lost on the M25 you can be accurately described as a retard.

Probably someone to keep a lid on the yakking would be useful, I can fill this role if no-one else comes forward.

Shut up.

Get in your car.

Drive.

Welcome to the "new leadership" 

One question - Birchanger is J8, same as Stansted airport - I assume this is the same place for the 3rd stop? See 1st post.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

One slight concern is I understand there are plenty'o'roadworks from Ricky round to the A1/South Mimms (40 MPH limit). So I hope the schedule doesn't slip!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Beat me to it Jim!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Can't imagine it will need much leading, if you get lost on the M25 you can be accurately described as a retard.
> 
> Probably someone to keep a lid on the yakking would be useful, I can fill this role if no-one else comes forward.
> 
> ...


Trust me! It wouldn't take getting lost on the M25 for me to be described as a retard. That's a natural state of affairs!

Yes, Birchanger is J8 M11!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Guys I won't be joining the convoy now as I need to drop someone off on my way up to Duxford.

So shall see you all there 

Josh


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Jim/Phil - you seem to have it all under control, so I'll leave it with you. Thanks to you both for volunteering!

See you all on Sunday!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Guys, just did a little search and it turns out there was a big Chevy meet at Knebworth on sunday, which explains the amazing scenes at South Mimms.

http://www.rodsnsods.co.uk/forum/what-w ... 10-a-16735

Seriously cool cars, feels a bit wrong saying it but more impressive than ours! Mind you I don't fancy the running costs much!

Here be pics:

http://rides.webshots.com/album/578198517CTwYze


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Guys, just did a little search and it turns out there was a big Chevy meet at Knebworth on sunday, which explains the amazing scenes at South Mimms.
> 
> http://www.rodsnsods.co.uk/forum/what-w ... 10-a-16735
> 
> ...


Nice!

That would indeed explain it!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did you see the Blackbird engines , now one of those in a MkII (don't think the MkI could take the power) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Did you see the Blackbird engines , now one of those in a MkII (don't think the MkI could take the power) :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes I did! I think I'd still prefer the Merlin, purely for the noise...or music I suppose I should say!

On a previous trip to Duxford, they had a guy standing on the wing of the Blackbird vacuuming it with a Henry, which I thought quite amusing. I just had to get a picture of that!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bucks85th said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see the Blackbird engines , now one of those in a MkII (don't think the MkI could take the power) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


So where is it then?!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Bucks85th said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e399/Bucks85th/HooveringtheSR-712.jpg


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You may think they are hoovering it but in reality they are removing the stealth coating to make it easier for visitors to see.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> You may think they are hoovering it but in reality they are removing the stealth coating to make it easier for visitors to see.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

